# [geloest] Probleme mit Nvidia-Karte

## Chris2000

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir eine graka gekauf von Nvidia -> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_AGP/XFX/GF6200/322140/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=Karten+AGP&l3=NVIDIA

Hatte vorher nur nen VIA-Onboard Chip drauf, der mit Openchrome schrecklich lief.

Habe jetzt den ...29 Kernel drauf habe die karte eingebaut xorg-conf umgestellt, kernel neu compiliert etc.

jetzt bekomme ich in unregelmäßigen absteaenden freezes, habe fastwrites off und amd system 32-bit.

Hier mal meine dmesg-Ausgabe, jönnt ihr mal schauen ob da paar sachen nicht richtig sind, ja? waere super nett... Vorallem die letzte Zeile macht mir sorgen...

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo (root@tux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 Fri Mar 27 21:39:13 CET 2009
> 
> KERNEL supported cpus:
> 
>   Intel GenuineIntel
> ...

 Last edited by Chris2000 on Thu Apr 16, 2009 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

emerge -a nvidia-drivers haste gemacht?

Sebastian

----------

## Chris2000

Natuerlich sonst wuerde ja das nvidia modul nicht laden denke ich...

Habe ich nach dem Kernel kompilieren gemacht, aber was hat es mit dem letzten IRQ Problem auf sich?

Ist der nvidia treiber noch nicht .29 ready?

----------

## Chris2000

Ausgabe von Xorg - Ist da alles in Butter oder klappt irgendwas noch nicht?

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
> ...

 

----------

## Hollowman

Gibts einen Grund warum der Acpid nicht läuft? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.

Sebastian

----------

## disi

Also hier laeuft nvidia 180.41 mit gentoo-sources 2.6.29. Ich bekomme die gleiche Ausgabe in dmesg also daran liegt es nicht:

```
IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs
```

----------

## Chris2000

So, freezes sind immer noch vorhanden... Ich weiss nicht woran das liegt... Hatte das System neu aufgesetzt deswegen war acpid noch nich drauf, jetzt aber - leider keine veraenderung... Ist der der Treiber ueberhaupt schon .29-ready und oder ist das noch nicht 100%ig?

Hier mal die Ausgaben jetzt. Sagt wenn irh noch was braucht... Keine Ahnung woran das liegen koennte... Habe kein Fastwrites aktiviert (da amd) und auch sonst nix uebertaktet, board ist nen k8m neo-V von msi mit k8m800 chipset und neustem bios (version 7) - die oboard grafik habe ich selbstverstaendlich deaktiviert...

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo (root@tux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 Sat Mar 28 19:51:30 CET 2009
> 
> KERNEL supported cpus:
> 
>   Intel GenuineIntel
> ...

 

ausgabe von xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
> ...

 

lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 09da:8090 A4 Tech Co., Ltd (fireglider mouse von sharkoon; btw: die wird von bios und xorg als einmal mouse und keyboard erkannt!!! sind das die 6 zusatztasten daran evtl.?)
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> 
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> ...

 

kernel-config:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo
> ...

----------

